# Meine Stimme hört sich über Teamspeak abgehackt an?



## repac3r (11. Februar 2015)

*Meine Stimme hört sich über Teamspeak abgehackt an?*

Schönen guten Abend euch,

wenn ich mit Freunden über Teamspeak kommunizieren, beschweren sich diese oft, dass meine Stimme sich abgehackt anhört.
Wenn ich das ganze lokal teste, kann ich keine Mängel fest stellen. Sobald ich aber in Teamviewer, über die Optionen mein Micro teste,
merke ich auch dort schon, dass meine Stimme leicht abgehackt wirkt, woran kann das liegen?

Meine Soundkarte: Soundblaster Z
Mic: Zalman ZM-MIC1
Bin über Lan mit einer 150mbit Leitung angeschlossen.

Benötigt ihr sonst noch irgendwelche Infos?



Grüße Marcel


----------



## Kotor (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Meine Stimme hört sich über Teamspeak abgehackt an?*

Hi,

eventuell liegt es daran das dein Micro nur für ein Programm aktiv sein sollte....? 

Spiele selbst, oder Teamviewer (ich weiß es nicht) stellen per Default das Micro auf EIN ... dein gut konfigurierter Teamspeak im Hintergrund mag das nicht so.

Schätze du wirst sowieso keine 2 Programme gleichzeitig laufen haben, welche dein Micro in Verwendung haben, oder?

grüße
kotor


----------



## jamie (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Meine Stimme hört sich über Teamspeak abgehackt an?*

Eine abgehackte Stimme kann z.B. durch Laggs/schlechte Verbindung auftreten. Ich bin internetmäßig relativ schlecht angebunden und habe das daher häufiger. Kannst ja mal 'nen Speedtest machen und während du im TS bist andere Geräte, die die Leitung blockieren (Z.B. Handys die mit im WLan sind) ausmachen/disconnecten.


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Meine Stimme hört sich über Teamspeak abgehackt an?*

Ich würde mal die Soundkarte verdächtigen, eventuell eine unpassende Dynamikkompression? 

Hast du es mal mit einem anderen Programm versucht?  Viele Programme schalten einen automatisch stumm, wenn man nichts sagt, um Nebengeräusche zu minimieren.  Das könnte bei zu geringer Vorverstärkung des Mikros zu Problemen führen.


Oder das Mikro hat einen weg.  Nach meiner Erfahrung sind die Zalmans nicht unbedingt die langlebigsten oder robustesten Mikrofone. Was mich nicht stört, für ~6€ kann man das hin und wieder erneuern.


----------



## repac3r (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Meine Stimme hört sich über Teamspeak abgehackt an?*

Wie gesagt, wenn ich meinen Sound aufnehmen, über diverse Recorder, habe ich keinerlei Probleme. Somit fallen die Argumente Soundkarte und Micro meines Erachtens schonmal weg. 
Teamspeak habe ich so konfiguriert, dass meine Stimme ohne Unterbrechung gesendet wird, sprich Dauersendung. Ebenfalls ist TS3 das einzige Programm, welches auf mein Micro zugreift, in Spielen deaktiviere ich das ganze immer.
An meiner Leitung wird es auch nicht liegen, meine 150mbit Leitung ist laut Speedtest (2Gb-Test) absolut in Ordnung. Wie es sich in anderen Programmen, wie Skype verhält, schaue ich morgen Abend mal.

Grüße Marcel


----------



## claster17 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Meine Stimme hört sich über Teamspeak abgehackt an?*



repac3r schrieb:


> An meiner Leitung wird es auch nicht liegen, meine 150mbit Leitung ist laut Speedtest (2Gb-Test) absolut in Ordnung



Dein Download im Speedtest sagt absolut nichts über eventuelle Upload-Einschränkungen aus

Schau in TS mal nach Paketverlust unter Verbindungsinformationen (Rechtsklick auf dich)


----------



## Lowwithknowhow (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Meine Stimme hört sich über Teamspeak abgehackt an?*

pff 150mbit. kabelverbindung halt, unzuverlässig und niedriger Upload. Bekomme mit VDSL 50 ca 52mbit down und 11mbit up bei etwas höherem ping(ca 40+/-), weil ich aufm Dorf wohne und die Glasfaserkabel 15km ins nächste "Telekomverteiler-Haus" brauchen.

Solltest mal die packetlosses kontrollieren(einfach deinen Router über die entsprechende IP ansteuern)


----------



## repac3r (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Meine Stimme hört sich über Teamspeak abgehackt an?*



Lowwithknowhow schrieb:


> pff 150mbit. kabelverbindung halt, unzuverlässig und niedriger Upload. Bekomme mit VDSL 50 ca 52mbit down und 11mbit up bei etwas höherem ping(ca 40+/-), weil ich aufm Dorf wohne und die Glasfaserkabel 15km ins nächste "Telekomverteiler-Haus" brauchen.
> 
> Solltest mal die packetlosses kontrollieren(einfach deinen Router über die entsprechende IP ansteuern)


Habe auch 10mbit upload  
Gut die Packete werde ich mir morgen anschauen, heute wurde es spät.

Grüße Marcel


----------

